# What day for squirrels this weekend?



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

Saturday - Low 16* High 23* 5 mph wind
Sunday - Low 21* High 28* 11 mph wind 

Partly cloudy both days..

I was thinking Sunday because it will be a bit warmer. Any thoughts?


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

It's early....that forecast will change a bit. Both days would be best, but I would favor whichever has less wind, and perferably when its warmer than the teens. 

Sunday is Crow opener too...and they ALWAYS move. :lol:


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

I would rather have light wind and a few degrees colder myself.


----------



## CrazyJ (Dec 17, 2004)

greenhead1984 said:


> I would rather have light wind and a few degrees colder myself.


X2 on that


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

I've seen zero rats this year when hunting in the teens or lower. I still get out, but have had no sightings unless it warms up.

Likewise, when the wind is 10-15mph or higher, nothin'.

Right now, looking at the forecast, I'd say they are fairly close on temps, but Sunday is breezier. Shoot for Saturday


----------

